# "Great" contest winnings



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

parcel delivery just came by, and left a box in the door for me
- inside, found this spanky little box, sent along by Christopher The Great as the prize for his "guess the plate number" contest

_thanks bro!_ that's an awesome little box - I'm sure I'll find a good use for it :biggrin:


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

OO sparkly


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

very cool... that is flashy...


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Was everything in it ok? I didn't have any water pillows so I just hoped they would stay ok.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

oh... and this was inside... :dribble:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Christopher The Great said:


> Was everything in it ok? I didn't have any water pillows so I just hoped they would stay ok.


looks good to me, Chris

I'll pop them into the humi for a bit of a rest before sending them into battle 

thanks again for a fun contest and a great prize


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

oh yeah!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

ngetal said:


> oh... and this was inside... :dribble:


Very nice, like the box too


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

very different and nice looking


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That is one nice prize,cool box...


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that is one great prize


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats on the win - nice prizes!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

The prizes keep getting better


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

holy moly that's a great looking box


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Unique looking. Very nice.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool winnings


----------



## Wideboy (May 9, 2008)

Wow cool box, nice smokes!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

MMMmmm, Excaliburs!!!!

I'm going to smoke one tonight because of that!!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Very, Very nice.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thats sharp
congrats much


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Very Nice winnings!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Swaeeeet everything--Very well planned Chris--


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Rick you lucky dog, congrats.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats! Great prize.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats on the win!!! And NICE humi!!!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Congrats on the winnings!!! Love the smokes too!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! Cool!! Congrats man!! :eeek:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Love the box...and the contents look sweeet


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

that looks nice


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------

